# Eat before cardio for fat loss?



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

*see Text;*​
Whey protein. 30g (my current choice) - no carbs 1020.41%Nothing 3673.47%whey protein + carbs (sugar carbs like chocolate) 00.00%whey protein + carbs (slower carbs like bread) 12.04%different protein and carbs. 24.08%No - I have a better idea, so i have posted below.00.00%


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi guys

I'll try not to make this sound like a GCSE exam question.

Assuming fat loss is your main goal, with trying to preserve (the small amount gained so far) muscle as a close second...

If you are doing 45 minutes cardio only (no weights) one evening should you have any of the above before....

(see poll)

My concern is that my body will use the whey during the cardio rather than burning that fat?

For background info;

Previous meal was 100g of chicken and a apple at 3 pm, which is 2 hours before the ride...

I am 84KG, 32 YO, 16% bodyfat. (I got to 12% last year, but want to get to 8% this year...)


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

i think fasted cardio is the best bet all round,ideally a.m or when you wake up.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Glutamine and bcaa's is what it take.

Yes the bcaa spike insulin slightly but its still worth it IMO.

Not a fan of whey my self but it works for many people.

24/7 nutrition is far more important that time specific nutrition IMO.

Meaning as long as you are eating correctly for all your meals you will not just lose muscle from doing fasted cardio.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

wake up and run no food, make sure you drink water.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

-Jack- said:


> wake up and run no food, make sure you drink water.


Try doing that when you weigh more than 100kg or so:whistling:


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Try doing that when you weigh more than 100kg or so:whistling:


ok then wake up and jiggle... :bounce:

or just do something to raise you heart rate for 45 mins. :thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

-Jack- said:


> ok then wake up and jiggle... :bounce:
> 
> or just do something to raise you heart rate for 45 mins. :thumbup1:


Not much jiggling on me mate besides my tiny willy:whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Not much jiggling on me mate *besides my tiny willy* :whistling:


ok you have said it now lol little willy little willy lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i do have 1 whey b4 cv just me tho.....


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok you have said it now lol little willy little willy lol


EPH and my willy don't get on:whistling:


----------



## Simon83 (Jan 16, 2010)

Black coffee before fasted run. Thats what i do


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> EPH and my willy don't get on:whistling:


lol same er lol


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Try doing that when you weigh more than 100kg or so:whistling:


Wake up jump on the missus for 20 minutes and whala your done for the day. :thumb:


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Glutamine and bcaa's is what it take.
> 
> Yes the bcaa spike insulin slightly but its still worth it IMO.
> 
> ...


Lois, here is my 24/7 plan.

So this is my current menu plan, i hope its getting about right?

<o> </o>

7:00

75g porridge

30g raisins

30g Whey shake

<o> </o>

9:30

I piece whole meal toast

4 egg whites

1 whole egg

<o> </o>

12:00

120g tin albacore tuna.

75g Cous-cous

Vedge.

<o> </o>

15:00

100g chicken

Apple

<o> </o>

Pre-workout*

Banana *

Whey 30g*

<o> </o>

Weights * (only on weights days*) or Bike ride

<o> </o>

Post workout*

All-in-one shake (40g protein 30g carbs bccas etc)*

<o> </o>

19:30

200g fish

200g ish sweet potato

Vedge

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

22:00

4 oatcakes (16g carb)

100g reduced fat butchers ham.

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

-age 33

Bodyfat 16%

84KG

6' 2"

<o> </o>

The above aims at almost equal protein and carbs and low fat.

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

Several of you mentioned cardio first thing on an empty stomach. I am unable to do that week days, but sometimes do at the weekend. I am well aware that is one of the best times to do cardio, but I just can't to it.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Nidge said:


> Wake up jump on the missus for 20 minutes and whala your done for the day. :thumb:


lol yeah more fun too


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I used to do AM cardio (wake, empty stomach) for about 30 mins just walking on an incline. Worked for me but then again I did resemble Jaba the Hutt.


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have just started doing cardio early in the morning before work and weights in the evening after work ,im having 30g whey protien before doing 40 mins on the cross trainer , my reason for this is to try and protect any muscle wilst burning fat ,first thing when we wake after sleeping for 8 hours surely we are catabolic and cardio will only enhance this.


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Scottydog81 said:


> I have just started doing cardio early in the morning before work and weights in the evening after work ,im having 30g whey protien before doing 40 mins on the cross trainer , my reason for this is to try and protect any muscle wilst burning fat ,first thing when we wake after sleeping for 8 hours surely we are catabolic and cardio will only enhance this.


 Hi Scotty that was also my opinion, however, it seems logical that the body will choose to burn the whey as it is in the blood rather then burning fat&#8230; I have seen the huge amount of evidence saying whey protects muscle before cardio, however it must be considered it will be burned rather than bodyfat&#8230;

<o> </o>

So maybe during cutting we should not have whey before exercise. - Most the guys above don't!

<o> </o>

Confused.com / WTF !!!! :confused1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> EPH and my willy don't get on:whistling:


Yeah EPH has a lot to answer for,especially when you are stood at the urinal with both hands inside your fly fishing around for your tiny shruken penis lol, very embarrassing, while your wifes friends husband who you only met that night stands there wondering what you are doing, (does he think to himself that you only have a tiny penis), you panic and say oh i do not usally have a tiny penis, it's just that i am on these fat burners at the moment, (you hope he belives you), does he tell his wife, that her friends husband has a microscopic penis.............Oh the shame, will it go all around work that you know who's husband has a really small penis.

Yes that EPH has a lot to answer for.......lol.


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Fat mobilization is dependent on keeping blood sugar and hence insulin levels low.

If you consume whey, which is insulabolic, you will spike insulin levels slightly. Fat mobilization will be inhibited and the body will find alternative fuel. It was 2 choices, convert the protein in the whey or the muscle via gluconeogenesis.

Fasted, the 2 choices are burn body fat, burn muscle. You'll preferentially burn bf at lower intensities, but some muscle may be burned. Weight training at other times will help minimize the loss.

Most people losing weight will be losing muscle and fat at the same time. It's just about minimizing the muscle loss.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> EPH and my willy don't get on:whistling:


Bit of trivia for you, but eph is the first line drug administered to men with priapism when they arive in A&E. 'Tis very effective at shrinking dicks.

J


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

75g of porridge anit that like 2 bowls?


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Ash_87 said:


> 75g of porridge anit that like 2 bowls?


yes, two girl bowls. 

75g is about 45g carbs.

Do you think its too much?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

spaynter said:


> Fat mobilization is dependent on keeping blood sugar and hence insulin levels low.
> 
> If you consume whey, which is insulabolic, you will spike insulin levels slightly. Fat mobilization will be inhibited and the body will find alternative fuel. It was 2 choices, convert the protein in the whey or the muscle via gluconeogenesis.
> 
> ...


*With regard to the second paragraph...*

I agree that insulin will be released on protein consumption, but this is only part of the story. If the meal contains aminos and no carbs then insulin will be secreted to which will cause a corresponding drop in blood glucose, and the body will also release glucagon to stabilise bg levels.

How all this shapes up quantitatively in practice as to the general matter of pro / pro+cho precardio unclear IMO.

IMO keeping insulin levels low is certainly a big part of encouraging fatloss as insulin is such a strong inhibitor of lypolysis.

J


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

I have nothing except water, caffeine, clen/eph, and acetyl l carnitine.

Some amino acids e.g. the bcaas are highly insulinemic, almost as much as sugar in fact, however i have also read that they simply potentiate insulin release in the presence of blood sugar.

If i do cardio to burn max fat, i do low intensity (power walking) for 30-45min. I dont want to risk reducing fat mobilsation for the sake of a bit of protein. People vastly overestimate how much muscle they will lose, with low intensity its barely anything, especially if thermogenic/lipolytic agents are used to increase the availability of fatty acids for fuel.

Also, you may want to drink 0.5-1 liter of water prior to cardio, as it will positively affect the cellular hydration of muscle, and this in itself will limit muscle protein loss (swollen cells tend to be anabolic, whereas shrunken cells are more likely targets for catabolism)


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

tuna_man said:


> I have nothing except water, caffeine, clen/eph, and acetyl l carnitine.
> 
> Some amino acids e.g. the bcaas are highly insulinemic, almost as much as sugar in fact, however i have also read that they simply potentiate insulin release in the presence of blood sugar.
> 
> ...


Diamond advice, totally agree.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Gent said:


> Lois, here is my 24/7 plan.
> 
> So this is my current menu plan, i hope its getting about right?
> 
> ...


Sh1t loads of carbs there mate, can you lose on that many? Also, why have you asterisked some of the items and not explained what they mean?


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Sh1t loads of carbs there mate, can you lose on that many? Also, why have you asterisked some of the items and not explained what they mean?


 "(only on weights days*)" 

Carbs, so thats 45 breakfast (in 75 g porridge),

I have now removed the bread mid morning.

30 lunch (in 75g of cous-cous)

20 apple -mid afternoon

30 in bannana (*weights days only)

40 evening (in 200g of sweet potato)

i have now changed to 150g cottage cheese late night.

So thats a total of 130g carbs (160 weights days). Im not sure i understand how i can function on much less!!! :confused1:

(84KG bodyweight)

But that does not mean i cant learn.... :thumbup1:


----------



## warrior 72 (Nov 28, 2009)

i total agree with ukwolverine, i do a low intensity cardio 45 min 3 times a week, i like carb cycling and in days of cardio the intake of carbs is lower than days of trainning (50% less than trainning days)... but also i drink no less than 4,5 litres of water a day (75kg)it heps me with bloat

cheers


----------

